# CHP-vs-USMC



## John Harrelson (Feb 13, 2008)

Top this for a speeding ticket:

Two California Highway Patrol Officers were conducting speeding enforcement on I-15, North of MCAS Miramar.

One of the CHP officers was using a hand held radar device to check speeding vehicles approaching near the crest of a hill.

The officers were suddenly surprised when the radar gun began reading 300 miles per hour. 

The officer attempted to reset the radar gun, but it would not reset and turned off.

Just then a deafening roar over the treetops revealed that the radar had in fact locked onto a USMC F/A-18 Hornet which was engaged in a low flying exercise near the location.

Back at the CHP Headquarters the Patrol Captain fired off a complaint to the USMC Base Commander.

Back came a reply in true USMC style:

*"Thank you for the message, which allows us to complete the file on this incident. 

You may be interested to know that the tactical computer in the Hornet had detected the presence of, and subsequently locked onto your hostile radar equipment and automatically sent a jamming signal back to it. 

Furthermore, an air to ground missile aboard the fully armed aircraft had also automatically locked onto your equipment. 

Fortunately the Marine Pilot flying the Hornet recognized the situation for what it was, quickly responded to the missile system alert status and was able to override the automated defense system before the missile was launched and your hostile radar was destroyed.

Thank you for your concerns."*


----------



## rjf7g (Feb 13, 2008)

Re: CHP-vs-USMC

This is great...I wonder if the letter was ever passed down to the officers :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 13, 2008)

Re: CHP-vs-USMC

I wonder if that would have been called "Friendly Fire" or "OH ****"!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Feb 13, 2008)

Re: CHP-vs-USMC

Funny story, but it is an urban legend. Even in Europe!

http://www.snopes.com/horrors/techno/radar.asp


----------



## John Harrelson (Feb 13, 2008)

Re: CHP-vs-USMC

Yes, it is only a far fetched joke... but what makes it funny is the number of people who thought it really happened..
and the number of people who just had to show that it was false...

I posted it on several other RV forums and about half of the people posted a reply about "Snopes"

_THAT'S_ ....  what makes it so funny.......   :laugh:   :evil:


----------



## *scooter* (Feb 14, 2008)

Re: CHP-vs-USMC

Thanks for the laugh !! :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Shadow (Feb 14, 2008)

Re: CHP-vs-USMC

Replace the Hornet with a Red Dodge Cummins Diesel pulling a 5th wheel. Cresting the hill in a cloud of sweet smelling diesel smoke.   I would of bought it.. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 14, 2008)

Re: CHP-vs-USMC

Now Butch, if they would have seen that  they would have called out the haz-mat team for clean up. and environmental to test the air for contamination.   don't take it serious just having fun with you Dodge lover.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Feb 14, 2008)

Re: CHP-vs-USMC



John, what's REALLY funny is that so many RVers are just being nice to you and put up with this really old joke so you can think they are laughing at the joke ... 

THAT'S .... what makes it so funny .... :laugh: :evil:


----------



## John Harrelson (Feb 14, 2008)

Re: CHP-vs-USMC

heh heh heh heh ... your green side is showing texas.... cause I got you too.....      heheheheeee...  texans are so easy to catch . ... heheheheee..

now lets see what other jokes  I can find to catch people.....  hahahahaaaa....


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 14, 2008)

Re: CHP-vs-USMC

HOWY John, that was a good one . I read it out loud the my staff here at work and they almost cracked a rib laughing so hard. So plase keep on sending out good jokes for us to read. A good laugh is what we all everyday, that takes our mind off the rough things going on.


----------



## John Harrelson (Feb 14, 2008)

Re: CHP-vs-USMC





> Shadow - 2/14/2008 3:33 AM Replace the Hornet with a Red Dodge Cummins Diesel pulling a 5th wheel. Cresting the hill in a cloud of *sweet smelling* diesel smoke.  I would of bought it.. :laugh: :laugh:





SHADOW... !?!?! ... have you been getting your diesel fuelfrom McDonalds deep fryers again ?? he he he ......


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Feb 14, 2008)

Re: CHP-vs-USMC

Hey, John. I think you're the one that got caught and now yer backtrackin'!   :laugh:


----------

